# if you could marry a fictional character, who would it be?



## HungryForCereal (May 18, 2016)

so this is another weeaboo thread, or maybe not lol. depends on how u wanna see it. anyway, if you could marry any fictional character, who would it be? it can be from a game,anime, movie or whatever. for me, id marry my bae makoto tachibana of course. if not, then wave from akame or tsukasa from plastic memories.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 18, 2016)

Huh.  This is actually a toss up for me.
Riku from KH, though he's probably a bit young for me now.
Hugh from the books I've been writing.  I guess I sort of wrote him as my fetish-dump, (meaning that if I have a fetish or something, I'll often make his particular character go through it to get it out of my system).

I don't know, that's all I have.  I tend to like angsty....boys that are a bit too big for their britches.  Guys that are dorky, have a lot of muscle, (or mass, really, doesn't have to be muscles((or both, why not?))  ).  Or nerdy guys with big glasses, wiry bodies, and large hearts.

*throws hands in the air*
I just like dudes, okay?


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2016)

Megara from Hercules. She is a gorgeous piece of work, that one. <3 

For a guy, I would pick Satou from Working! <3 He smokes but I wouldnt mind!


----------



## Melchoir (May 18, 2016)

Jake Peralta from Brooklyn Nine-Nine. My all time favourite nerdy dad-joke angel.


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2016)

isnt that the whole point of support conversations in fire emblem

but probably Leo or Henry from Fire Emblem lmao because my character did lol


----------



## Bowie (May 18, 2016)

Probably Han Solo from Star Wars. I imagine a marriage with him would go down pretty well. I could name quite a few, to be honest.


----------



## namiieco (May 18, 2016)

Oreki Houtarou from Hyouka.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2016)

A lot of my friends would know the answer to this straight away.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 18, 2016)

Captain Hook from once upon a time. Lol


----------



## piichinu (May 18, 2016)

Hagrid


----------



## Akira-chan (May 18, 2016)

TIME TO BREAK OUT THE LIST KIDS
These first few are from fire emblem since I'm such garbage

Laslow
Shigure
Slias
Dwyer
Kaze
Feclia
Jacob
Kaden
Keaton
Takumi
Niles
Sigbert
Camilla
Maybe Xander
Sigbert
Inigo
Maybe leo
Henry


Maxie from pokemon
Grey from harvest moon
Tracer from overwatch
Edgeworth from Phoenix wright

some others I probs don't remember rn 
bleh


----------



## focus (May 18, 2016)

aladdin. loml.


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2016)

I also have a crush on Hades from Hercules. Before anyone screams, it is purely based on personality, I swear. XD


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

*Unleash the trash*
Bill Cipher


----------



## focus (May 18, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I also have a crush on Hades from Hercules. Before anyone screams, it is purely based on personality, I swear. XD



im the opposite lol i used to have a major crush on Gaston from beauty and the beast bc daaammmnnn


----------



## Celestefey (May 18, 2016)

Jon Snow.


----------



## King Dorado (May 18, 2016)

oh please, i know that this is who you would all really marry:


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

Omg I'm dying^


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2016)

focus said:


> im the opposite lol i used to have a major crush on Gaston from beauty and the beast bc daaammmnnn



I have yet to see that movie!! But I can say that Gaston is pretty hot, hehe.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 18, 2016)

Jesse Pinkman


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> oh please, i know that this is who you would all really marry:



Add a Pikachu tail and I'm in.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

♥ Tadashi Hamada ♥



​


----------



## Crash (May 18, 2016)

fred weasley, sirius black, han solo ...? there's probably a lot more lmao i'll have to think harder​


----------



## hzl (May 18, 2016)

Rick Grimes ;o


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2016)

Joel from The Last of Us! And Sonic could be my bestie if he could stay put for like 5 seconds.


----------



## debinoresu (May 18, 2016)

i have two fictional husbands and 3 fictional wives (+1 real girlfriend bless her heart) but out of all of them this boy is my current best boy.

i mean especially if you take into account how im readily dropping 160$ for a daki of him


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

hiro from big hero 6


----------



## boujee (May 18, 2016)

Ms Bellum


----------



## Katattacc (May 18, 2016)

Wow this is a tough question... I guess I would like to marry Hercules from the Disney movie... or Leonardo DiCaprio from Titanic  there has got to be more tho... I'll think of them eventually


----------



## p e p p e r (May 18, 2016)

Legolas from Lord of The Rings, he's smart, loyal, beautiful & can kick a**


----------



## Hatori (May 18, 2016)

Possibly the beautiful piece of work that is Koyomi Araragi from the Monogatari series


----------



## Llust (May 18, 2016)

captian hook/killian jones


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (May 18, 2016)

Jonathan Joestar from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. He has a heart of pure PLATINUM, he is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS, and he's a fierce fighter (being stinkin rich is also a plus, but I would SEARCH for him even if he wasn't)


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 18, 2016)

.......Legolas........


C'mon....He is A FREAKIN' BLONDE GOD FROM LOTR!!!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 19, 2016)

<3


----------



## endlesssky (May 19, 2016)

Either Kou from Ao Haru Ride, Finn Hudson from Glee (RIP), or Gale from THG


----------



## TarzanGirl (May 19, 2016)

Willy Wonka? He lives in a chocolate factory!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 19, 2016)

Mine would probably either be Raven from Teen Titans or Melia Antiqua from Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Mochimicho (May 19, 2016)

One of the bees from Adventure Time


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 19, 2016)

TarzanGirl said:


> Willy Wonka? He lives in a chocolate factory!


Yes!


----------



## Gregriii (May 19, 2016)

Gollum


----------



## N a t (May 19, 2016)

Edward Scissor Hands lmao


----------



## Shawna (May 19, 2016)

This hottie! *-*


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 19, 2016)

Nanase Haruka I could swim free all day with him 
Or 
Teen Wolf's Scott Mcall
Or 
Rukia from Diabolik Lovers


----------



## MayorVillager (May 28, 2016)

Welp, my signature gives it away. My old signature, to be specific. (Inkling Girl)


----------



## milkyi (May 28, 2016)

i would marry myself


----------



## visibleghost (May 28, 2016)

THE RICHEST
IDK WHO IS RICH BUT SOMEONE SUPER RICH


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 28, 2016)

Haku from Spirited Away xD


----------



## Kaiserin (May 28, 2016)

The Italy Brothers.
The Skeleton brothers.
Bill Cipher
Asriel Dreemurr


----------



## dudeabides (May 28, 2016)

Are Jessica and Roger still together?


----------



## Zylia (May 28, 2016)

Optimus Prime


----------



## kenna (May 28, 2016)

Winston Bishop from New Girl. He's so funny


----------



## Shawna (Nov 20, 2016)

I really like these kind of threads and want to bring this back.  Seeing these threads make me feel less weird. XD

I would also marry SYNDROME!!! *-*


----------



## lauraplays1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Zen, Yoosung, Jaehee and 707 from mystic messenger..
and all the hetalia characters tbh...


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 20, 2016)

tbh even tho I refer to characters as wife/husband, there's no way I'd be ready for the Commitment lmao

still, Nern Guan and Jotaro Kujo
and Bayonetta

ok


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 20, 2016)

Honestly so many fictional characters, first one that comes to mind is Ace Ventura, he was my first crush and I have loved him since forever. plz don't judge


----------



## tumut (Nov 20, 2016)

Spoiler: hot fire emblemz


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 20, 2016)

chewbacca


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

pinocchio


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 20, 2016)

Waluigi is the ideal fictional character for anyone to marry.



Nah, I kid, I kid. I'd marry Oikawa from Haikyuu!! in a freaking heartbeat. <3


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2016)

Misaki Mei &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## kayleee (Nov 20, 2016)

Legolas


----------



## N a t (Nov 20, 2016)

LMAO I haven't seen this thread in ages, why did I pick Edward scissorhands in my first post, I must have been wanting to die or something good lord.

I think a more reasonable choice would be Legolas. Like many of the people before me have said before me, he's a beautiful ***kicker lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 20, 2016)

Probably Marie










<3


----------



## Cailey (Nov 20, 2016)

negan. unf


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2016)

The foreign entity known around these parts of the interwebs as "Jubs". 

WHO IS JUBS


----------



## Corrie (Nov 20, 2016)

Oreki from Hyouka is also gorgeous! c:


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 20, 2016)

LOL this is in the spur of the moment but Zen. ; _ ; He's everything I could ever want.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Nov 20, 2016)

Was gonna go with L but as much as I love him in not sure he'd be the best husband for me... So I'm gonna go with Suga from Haikyuu or Rin from Free


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2016)

eliwood from fire emblem/rekka no ken ohh DADdy
im joking by the way i never ever EVER have thoughts about fictional boys in swimsuits :^)


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 20, 2016)

Miss Piggy. <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2016)

victor nikiforov


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 20, 2016)

jumin [clap emoji] han


----------



## Zireael (Nov 20, 2016)

Pls see gif in sig 4 more information


----------



## Ghibli (Nov 20, 2016)

Vincent Valentine without a doubt, though he might have a cold glare but at the same time he seems to have a passion and I love the look of his character, one smile and I'm won over LOL


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 20, 2016)

Pidge Gunderson from Voltron: Legendary Defender


----------



## Milleram (Nov 20, 2016)

Levi from Attack on Titan. He's so perfect. <3


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2016)

Rick from TWD lol


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2016)

claude faustus from black butler


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm unsure. Perhaps I would marry Sam Winchester, if the boys were to settle down enough for long term commitments. If not Sam Winchester, perhaps Tsukimi from Princess Jellyfish. I dunno, so many characters I'd love to kiss and hold and keep for myself.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 21, 2016)

Probably one of Yoneda kou characters. Most likely tall with dark hair and glasses...


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 21, 2016)

Lapis. All the water I want  I could save lives.


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 22, 2016)

ADDING MYSMS PEOPLE I LOVE THEM ALL SO MUCH


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 22, 2016)

_**coughsanscough**_


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 22, 2016)

Jasper from Steven Universe. ♥.♥ I have a thing for tough, buff women.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 22, 2016)

Itachi! :3


----------



## gh0st (Nov 22, 2016)

Ral Zarek, the Magic the Gathering planeswalker........... owo;


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Negan from The Walking Dead




Why am I like this


----------

